# Auger issue on a brand new Pro 36"



## reabilly44 (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll try to explain this as best as possible...

I have a brand new Pro 36". During this past storm (about 6", 12" in the drifts), I noticed that the left auger was "spitting" some snow out of the auger box, leaving a small, but noticeable trail. Now, when I was clearing snow using mostly the right side, with a very large overlap (6"+) on the left side, it was still spitting snow out on the left. The shear pins are not broken, so I'm not sure what's causing this. 

I appreciate any help!!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Common issue......

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...56-new-ariens-pro-28-throws-snow-forward.html


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

Call Ariens and complain. Have them send you the baffle kit for your machine. They 'll say it won't fit but it should. I had the same issue with my new 28" hydro pro and after much discussion with "Joy" in tech service, she sent me one. It fits perfectly on my unit.


----------



## reabilly44 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info!!

Garnetmica, what does the baffle kit do?


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

reabilly44 said:


> Thanks for the info!!
> 
> Garnetmica, what does the baffle kit do?


read thru the thread I liked to above.....it should answer all your questions.


----------



## reabilly44 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks, JRHAWK9, I just read through the thread. I'm glad it's nothing serious, but nonetheless, it's pretty annoying for a machine that expensive, especially since it's very noticeable on pavement. 

I'll be calling Ariens tomorrow. Will they typically send out the baffle for free, or do I have to make a big stink about it?


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

Should be free. If not, leverage your dealer to assist.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

I find it baffling that a company with the reputation of Ariens would put out a flagship product with multiple obvious design flaws. I mean they must test these machines before putting them into the field, no? The hydro pro could be (should be) a great snow blower. At the price, it should be a perfectly sorted machine. Its too bad the light needs a baffle, the auger shoots snow forward, the chute direction control can be difficult and some folks feel there is so much slop between the impeller and it's housing that its necessary to modify with an impeller extension. These seem to be relatively simple adjustments in the design that Ariens should have addressed and corrected BEFORE putting the machine into production. 

I mean seriously, WHAT"S UP ARIENS?


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## reabilly44 (Oct 21, 2013)

I agree, FairfieldCT. After a couple of chats w/ Ariens, they are sending the baffle kit out free of charge. They seem to think that this particular issue is, "the nature of the beast" (as quoted from an Ariens tech) when dealing with an engine with that much power in certain snow conditions. However, as I pointed out to him, in the few storms we've had in CT, this has been an issue in all of them, so that's 100% of the time so far. I guess they're just not getting enough complaints to make it standard equipment. 

I'm new to snowblowing/snowblowers, so I don't have much to compare mine to. However, despite this issue, this machine has been AWESOME!! I have a long, hilly driveway with a few turnarounds and it's performed extremely well thus far, and it is very manueverable for it's size. Hopefully this baffle kit resolves this issue. I'm looking forward to giving a thorough review when the season's over.


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

They blamed the big motor paired with fluffy snow conditions in my conversations as well.


----------

